# If Biden Wins ............



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think what we should do is have Denton and Sasquatch make up 365 pieces of paper . . . numbered 1 thru 365 . . . put em in a box . . . mix em up real good . . . sell blind lottery tickets on here . . . buck a piece . . . spend 180 bucks for the winners.

The actual winner gets 100 . . . 50 to the next closest who didn't go over . . . and 30 to the next closest who didn't go over.

The other 180 could go to the charity chosen by the winner.

This would of course be predicated on how long before Biden has a fatal heart attack . . . stroke . . . car accident . . . or they lead him out in a white jacket where the sleeves buckle in the back.

Day 1 is inauguration day . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Biden will make it for two years. After which, he will be deemed incompetent and Harris will finish that term and then be given two more of her own.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I think Denton and Sasquatch should run for Pres and VP in 2024.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I think Denton and Sasquatch should run for Pres and VP in 2024.


Hell no. Too many skeletons in the closets!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Hell no. Too many skeletons in the closets!


Run as a democrat. The skeletons will stay in the closet.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Hell no. Too many skeletons in the closets!


What skeletons?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> What skeletons?


You know Sasquatches

Best we stick to pontification.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Run as a democrat. The skeletons will stay in the closet.


Better dead than Red.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Better dead than Red.


Better inside to dismantle. Fifth column action?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

America.

President Biden just got more votes than any other President in American history. He is the most popular presidential candidate ever.

More votes than President Obama. 
More votes than the second place candidate- President Trump.

He is more popular than the candidate than the candidate with 90 mile long parades. More popular than the candidate who had 5 rallies a day drawing crowds of 30,000+. 
He is a man who claimed 4 years ago there was extensive voter fraud but this year claims it's impossible to have voter fraud in a US Presidential election.

This guy: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

For those of you who appreciate math and statistics.

https://theredelephants.com/there-is-undeniable-mathematical-evidence-the-election-is-being-stolen/

*Statistical Impossibilities in Wisconsin and Michigan: *

In both Michigan and Wisconsin, several vote dumps occurred at approximately 4am on Wednesday morning, which showed that Joe Biden received almost 100 percent of the votes. President Trump was leading by hundreds of thousands of votes in both states as America went to sleep, and turnout in the state of Wisconsin seems to be particularly impossible.

The voter turnout in Wisconsin apparently annihilated the historical record of 66.8% by almost 30 percentage points.

Statistical analysts have noted that this 5-point deviation was not only a statistical improbability, but a virtual statistical impossibility.

The odds of this occurring are 0.00000189% or 1 in 52,910,052.

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/photo_2020-11-04_21-37-26-1.jpg

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/EmHKJw5X0AEH5fQ-768x431.jpg

*Biden's Vote Tallies Violate Benford's Law:*

According to some analysts, Biden's Vote Tallies Violate Benford's Law, as all of the other candidates' tallies follow Benford's law across the country, except for Biden's when he gets in a tight race. Biden pretty clearly fails an accepted test for catching election fraud, used by the State Department and forensic accountants.

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Screenshot-2020-11-06-143748-768x693.jpg

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/photo_2020-11-06_14-07-36.jpg

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Biden-Allegheny-768x513.jpg

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Trump--768x513.jpg

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/t.jpg

https://theredelephants.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/1.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Democrats are so stupid, they could have cheated just enough to win, but no, they went overboard and drew attention to themselves.

Not allowing observers where ballots were counted didn't help their cause either.

Thanks for this @ Fang!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While it is not over, it is close to over and time to adjust to the idea that this is what it it is . The democrats got everything. Yes they at least split the Senate 50/50 making Harris the deciding vote. Republicans got their wish to be rid of Trump no mater what the cost. Remember neither party likes us. OnE just tolerates us more for votes.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Robie said:


> Run as a democrat. The skeletons will stay in the closet.


Are you kidding???? Dems will pull those skeletons out & dress em up like the tooth fairy


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> While it is not over, it is close to over and time to adjust to the idea that this is what it it is . The democrats got everything. Yes they at least split the Senate 50/50 making Harris the deciding vote. Republicans got their wish to be rid of Trump no mater what the cost. Remember neither party likes us. OnE just tolerates us more for votes.


Unfortunately it IS over...on one level anyway. But Trump will continue to fight it, also unfortunately, but I can't blame him.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Unfortunately it IS over...on one level anyway. But Trump will continue to fight it, also unfortunately, but I can't blame him.


I'd like to vote for him again just because he has the balls and integrity to fight it. We NEED fighters! We need leaders so committed to the idea of American Excellence that they are willing to be degraded on a daily basis, slandered by the media, and openly mocked by the election committees! I am 100% President Trump! I will not concede.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> I'd like to vote for him again just because he has the balls and integrity to fight it. We NEED fighters! We need leaders so committed to the idea of American Excellence that they are willing to be degraded on a daily basis, slandered by the media, and openly mocked by the election committees! I am 100% President Trump! I will not concede.


I would have rather he won straight up and deal with the consequences of that win. Even if he tries to fight this, the Dems will block him at every turn. He takes it to court, but what judges are going to hear it and respond in his favor? Or how long will it be drug out? A few weeks, months or years?? What does that do for the country? Nothing positive, that's for sure.

By all means, I do hope he can get the recounts in his favor and sticks it to those responsible for the cheating and can stay in office for another 4 years. Cause I'd really like to see that 'law & order' and the corrupt idiots held accountable, prosecuted and thrown in jail. Tired of 'any day now'

I've just about had it with politics, elections, censorship, finger pointing and bullshit AKA election burnout. Concede?? Not necessarily....but there does come a time it's best to cut your losses & just walk away. I'm there. I have enough to worry about in my own life and family to really care enough of who is in office in DC. Whoever is President and whatever they do, will have little to no effect on that, because we don't dance in the same circles.

But when you walk away.....hold your head high and middle finger higher.


----------

